# [SOLVED] where is /dev/capi20 gone?

## sammy2ooo

hello folks,

after upgrading to a newer kernel 2.6.13-r5 there is no more /dev/capi20 device. its a bit strange, cause i copied over the .config from the old kernel 2.6.9 and made a "make oldconfig". I although compared this two configs via "make menuconfig"  and they do not differ. I although made "emerge -vau world" which updated 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ppp to version 2.4.2-r15
> 
> pppconfig to version 2.3.11
> ...

 

capiinit shows 

 *Quote:*   

> ERROR: cannot open /dev/capi20 nor /dev/isdn/capi20 - No such file or directory (2) 

 

this meens i have no more internet access  :Sad: 

pon isdn/tonline shows:

Plugin userpass.so loaded.

userpass: $Revision 1.5 $

Plugin capiplugin.so loaded

capiplugin: $Revision: 1.36 $

capiconn: 1.13

capiplugin: CAPI_REGISTER failed - CAPI not installed (0x1009) [ No such file or directory (2) ]

ls -l /usr/src/linux symlinks to the right kernel version. reemerging all the above mentioned tools didn'T solve the problem.

any hints on this would be greatlly appreciated

----------

## sammy2ooo

anyone? i really dont know where to go from here

----------

## UberLord

It maybe a udev bug - have you tried creating the device node yourself?

```
mknod -m 660 /dev/capi20 c 68 0
```

----------

## sammy2ooo

thx for your answer uberlord

after issuing "/bin/mknod -m 660 /dev/capi20 c 68 0" 

the dev entry /dev/capi20 exists. But after that command modprobing the fcpci kernel module fails

/sbin/modprobe fcpci

Nov 10 15:15:52 oscar fcpci: AVM FRITZ!Card PCI driver, revision 0.6.2

Nov 10 15:15:52 oscar fcpci: (fcpci built on Nov  8 2005 at 08:38:4 :Cool: 

Nov 10 15:15:52 oscar kobject_register failed for fcpci (-17)

Nov 10 15:15:52 oscar [<c01a9ad6>] kobject_register+0x36/0x60

Nov 10 15:15:52 oscar [<c01d94a0>] bus_add_driver+0x40/0xa0

Nov 10 15:15:52 oscar [<c01d9d76>] driver_register+0x26/0x30

Nov 10 15:15:52 oscar [<c01b8d45>] pci_register_driver+0x65/0x80

Nov 10 15:15:52 oscar [<c481808b>] fritz_init+0x8b/0xdb [fcpci]

Nov 10 15:15:52 oscar [<c012d552>] sys_init_module+0x142/0x1f0

Nov 10 15:15:52 oscar [<c0102af9>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Nov 10 15:16:09 oscar pppd[7883]: Plugin userpass.so loaded.

Nov 10 15:16:09 oscar pppd[7883]: userpass: $Revision: 1.5 $

Nov 10 15:16:09 oscar pppd[7883]: Plugin capiplugin.so loaded.

Nov 10 15:16:09 oscar pppd[7883]: capiplugin: $Revision: 1.36 $

Nov 10 15:16:09 oscar pppd[7883]: capiconn:  1.13 

Nov 10 15:16:09 oscar pppd[7883]: capiplugin: CAPI_REGISTER failed - CAPI not installed (0x1009) [No such device or address (6)]

so the error must resist within the fcpci module

sammy@oscar ~ $ modinfo fcpci

license:        Proprietary

description:    CAPI4Linux: Driver for AVM FRITZ!Card PCI

vermagic:       2.6.9-gentoo-r4 preempt 586MMX 4KSTACKS gcc-3.3

depends:        kernelcapi

alias:          pci:v00001244d00000A00sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001244d00000E00sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

the description talks about capi4linux, although i dont have support for capi4linux within the 2.6.9 kernel. But it works like a charm.

why the hack doesnt fcpci work under 2.6.13?

any other hint on this?

----------

## UberLord

I'm out of ideas. I would open a bug to see if other developers can help you

----------

## sammy2ooo

oh men, sometimes solutions are so close... emerging udev coldplug hotplug did the trick...   :Rolling Eyes: 

thx again uberlord

----------

